# eating grass.



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

i have a 5 mo old pup that loves to get grass. but she eats so much of it she will throw it all back up. is there something i can do to stop this or is this just a puppy/dog thing?

also is it common for dogs to throw up while there gettting there k-9 teeth in? :withstupid:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> is this just a puppy/dog thing?


Must be because every dog we've had has done it. The ********* tale was that when they eat grass it's going to rain.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If that rain thing was true, the way my dog eats grass I would be looking for Noha building that big boat. I think it's just a dog thing myself.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have heard that one too Dick!

My understanding is they eat grass because their stomach could possibly be upset. You may want to consult your vet about it. Mine do it occaisionally. You may end up having to change foods.

Not sure what you are feeding now, but Proplan for puppies or Purina One for puppies are two very good foods for dogs.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I mentioned the same thing once to a friend of mine who field trials dogs. He said, don't worry about it, they all graze like cows.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

all nine of my current dogs do it every day. Sometimes they throw it up sometimes they don't. I gave up worrying about it 25 years ago.

Its some of the other "goodies" they find and choke down before I can stop them that are sometimes worrisome.... :roll: dogs are just gross, :lol: what they will eat if they can get away with it.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

From another forum:

"It's a normal part of their diet," says Holly Frisby, DVM, of Doctors Foster & Smith, Inc. in Wisconsin. Wild canine relatives of dogs-wolves and foxes-eat all their catch. They end up, therefore, eating grasses and plants in the intestines of these animals. Domestic dogs, eating prepared dog food, lack this roughage and so they eat grass.

"They just like it!" Frisby also says. She mentions a beagle that picks raspberries faster than his owner.

Another reason: dogs may eat grass when they have an upset stomach in order to cause vomiting. "The grass will bind with the offending material. Then the grass acts as an irritant and causes the dog to vomit, bringing up the poisonous material at the same time," says Celia Feiler, DVM, of Winston Veterinary Hospital in North Carolina.

Finally, dogs may appear to eat grass, says Feiler, when they are just running the blades through their mouth to gather information. Their sense of smell and taste may act together to detect if other animals have walked through their area or urinated on the grass.

And then there's the city dwelling dog - deprived of grass. For a mere $8 a three-ounce bottle, he can eat: Barley Dog, the "Original" Barley Grass Supplement for Dogs.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you all. Im a 1st time dog owner so I dont know whats going on just yet. :beer:


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah heck - they all eat grass. Don't let it bug ya. pretty harmless. I had an irish wolfhound a couple years ago that would eat every flippin deer dropping it came across, and then when we get back to the farm the dang dog would start to heave and finally hurl cougar-bait all over the front porch. It was downright disgusting and rally ticked me off - but never hurt the dog.

I never let a dog lick my face - period-dot.

Good hunting.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Man law. Never let your hunting dog lick you face. :thumb:


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

MAN LAW. :thumb:


----------



## Danro (Jul 16, 2006)

As you probably know, its been REALLY hot over here in Pa and for some reason, my dogs just all of a sudden stopped eating their regular dry food and only ate grass. They never did it before, at least not to this extent. Its pretty weird how the heat can effect some dogs.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Check with a vet - my dog was doing the same thing. As it turned out she had an inflamed pancreas


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a 7.5 mo old chocolate lab who you'd swear was a cow. He eats grass, leaves, sticks, and just about anything else he can get his paws on. He's only thrown it up once that I know of. Everything else seems normal too. And we feed him Science Diet (absolutely no "people food"), its what my brother in law recommends.......and he's a vet. I doubt it is hard on his stomach, so I think it must be pretty normal.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

My dogs do the same thing. Other than pissing me off HA!! I don't think its a big deal.


----------



## TC G (Aug 16, 2006)

If its a young pup have it checked for worms. Most puppies have them and they may be upsetting his/her stomach.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Mine will eat the coastal bermuda, but not the centepede or st. augustine.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> I have heard that one too Dick!
> 
> My understanding is they eat grass because their stomach could possibly be upset. You may want to consult your vet about it. Mine do it occaisionally. You may end up having to change foods.
> 
> Not sure what you are feeding now, but Proplan for puppies or Purina One for puppies are two very good foods for dogs.


I was told the same thing, My dog eat grass quite often. Don't let them eat fox tail though or their stomach will be upset.


----------

